
Windows 10 – WiFi always connected even during sleep? - jeff_la
I use Firefox and frequently leave it open for days with multiple tabs. GMail is one of those tabs.<p>Always put the computer on hibernate each night. In the morning I wake up the computer, log in. 
I kept Firefox open, as well as my GMail tab....So how is it possible that without taking any action, within the second it takes to login, GMail can already show my Inbox completely up-to-date?? No need to refresh.<p>This bugs me to no end. Even prior to login, or in sleep mode, the computer is remaining connected to WiFi and the Internet. Not only that, but any applications running are also thus connected, and updating? This doesn&#x27;t strike me as a very secure scenario.<p>Already tried all the common tips - disable connected standby, power management for the wireless adapter, unchecked &quot;connect automatically&quot; for the wifi networks. Nothing works.<p>I previously had this approach work, 12 months ago or so - WiFi would remain off even after logging in, at which point I had to manually select the network I want to connect to. This was the case even if the computer went to sleep for 5min - manually connect to the network again after login.<p>I don&#x27;t always want to be &quot;connected&quot;.  Is this paranoia, or is it impossible to be &quot;offline&quot;?<p>(Windows 10, all up-to-date, running on Dell XPS 13 latest gen.)
======
cmukka
Well I find this to be true in Mac as well. And honestly I find it irritating.
Though the WiFi part is still fine but the the Bluetooth bugs me a lot. If we
have the Bluetooth switched on and put the laptop to sleep the Bluetooth is
still on and tends to get connected to my Bluetooth earphones. You can find me
constantly switching my earphones on and off hoping to get it connected to the
right device. (Ofc I started keeping my Bluetooth on Mac off now a days)

------
rusk
You can't trust your computer nowadays. You need to keep everything locked
down. It's sad, and it's one of the reasons we're not going to get a
singularity any time soon ...

------
thb567
There is actually a new capability in good notebooks that behaves like that,
kind of the same we have with cellphones, "always on" for notebooks, maybe
googling a bit will get you how to turn it off

